# First TT



## PSM (Jun 9, 2008)

Just picked up my first TT Coupe on Friday had a great weekend playing with it.

Can anyone advise where to get a cover for the telephone recess to the rear of the console , I have the Blue tooth kit and the recess spoils the internal appearance !


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,where about in the North East are you? MkI or MkII?
How about a trip to Whitby???
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=115993


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome from another northeastener  
Dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

PSM said:


> Can anyone advise where to get a cover for the telephone recess to the rear of the console , I have the Blue tooth kit and the recess spoils the internal appearance !


Welcome to the forum. 

Do you mean the recess where the boot release/fuel cap release buttons are?


----------



## TTSLINS (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello

I thought the same. If I find out if it can be covered with something official I will let you know. Will ask dealer when I pick up TTS next week.

Lins
:?


----------



## Loftlie (May 25, 2008)

Welcome from Carlisle Cumbria


----------



## oO TTLee Oo (May 26, 2008)

Welcome Mate


----------

